# Northern pike and perch fishing in the Wishek area



## airstreamnd (May 10, 2013)

My wife and I are planning a vacation to North Dakota the first part of June and plan to stay near Wishek ND. We are from Wisconsin. Can someone tell me which lake is best for fishing in that area. How does Beaver Lake compare to Green Lake? We are interested in fishing Pike, Perch and maybe walleyes. We use a 17' canoe for fishing. How is the fishing this time of year?
Thanks for any info.


----------

